# Outdoor Spacing



## davidfla (May 25, 2006)

Okay my two plants are like 5 or 6 inches from eachother is this okay? Their 2ft. 
David


----------



## fusible (May 25, 2006)

If you're growing outdoor, you're plants are gonna get huge quick. You should try giving em more space than that....


----------



## GanjaGuru (May 25, 2006)

The rule for outside is 6' apart, _at least._

Marijuana is can easily reach 6' across (3' in every direction from the center stalk) when full grown.


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 25, 2006)

Especially outdoor.


----------



## davidfla (May 25, 2006)

Okay , but Im scared to transplant them into big pots...Would it be okay to force my hand into the dirt underneath the plant at the bottom of the pot that its in now and lift? Or is there any special way to do it? Its plastic if you needed to know.
Thanks
David


----------



## GanjaGuru (May 25, 2006)

First prepare the new home.

Use at least a 5 gal. container but 7 gal would be much better.
Drill holes in the bottom and on the sides close to the bottom.
Fill the bottom 3" with gravel, then start filling with top quality potting soil (compost, with organic amendmends). Put your current container in the new bigger one and fill in all aound, just if you were going to plant the plant _and_ container.
Then remove the smaller container.  You now have the perfect size hole.
Lay the smaller current container on it's side on the ground and squeeze all around, to loosen up the contact between the dirt and the container.
Above the new container, tap the current container while tilting it almost upside down _very carefully._  The plant and most of the soil should slide out and you can carefully guide it into the hole you prepared.
Then use extra soil if needed to make sure it's snug in it's new home.

To avoid transplant shock, get some Thrive Alive or *horticultural* (NOT human) vitamin B-1.  Mix according to directions and water with it right after transplant.


----------

